# Fast Forward commands sluggish after update



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

After the latest software update, my Roamio Plus is extremely laggy/sluggish when I issue fast forward commands for recorded content as well as re-winding live content. Is anyone else experiencing this issue? I have tried re-setting the box. 

Thanks


----------



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

I am seeing this as well.. 2-5 second pause before fast forward (or rewind) commences. When I hit play, the sound comes in, goes out for a second, then comes in again. I feel like it might be an HDMI handshake battle, but could be wrong... 

I was hoping it'd go away after a week, but hasn't.. I have done a reboot. 

I do pass the Tivo through my Xbox one. I have yet to try bypassing the xbox to see if that fixes it.

Everything else works perfectly fine.. 

Anyone have any ideas? If you figure anything out, please let me know! I'll probably be calling Tivo soon..

BTW - I have the Basic Tivo Roamio


----------



## LSpera (Jan 20, 2008)

merowe said:


> I am seeing this as well.. 2-5 second pause before fast forward (or rewind) commences. When I hit play, the sound comes in, goes out for a second, then comes in again. I feel like it might be an HDMI handshake battle, but could be wrong...
> 
> I was hoping it'd go away after a week, but hasn't.. I have done a reboot.
> 
> ...


Same here.. I also have a delay rewinding. I am also going through an XBOX One.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LSpera said:


> Same here.. I also have a delay rewinding. I am also going through an XBOX One.


Feeding through the Xbox One seems to be the common point with users having this issue. Reporting that to TiVo would be important.

I'm not seeing it feeding either directly via HDMI to the TV or using component through our Onkyo receiver.

Scott


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

Having major issues since the update with the same thing and feeding through Xbox.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

Add me to the list of horrible sluggish delays FF & Rewinding on my Roamio Pro feeding thru my Xbox One. My Mini's don't experience the problem at all. 
This is the first thread I've seen about this issue and thought it might just be me. 
In the 14 years (or so) of owning a TiVo this is the first time the performance has been so horrible that I actually dread FF'ing shows and using my TiVo. This certainly needs to be addressed!


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am feeding through the Xbox one as well.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I started a support chat with Tivo to make them aware of this problem, and of this thread. Here is a quote from the chat.



> Unfortunately the TiVo is not designed to be connected through an Xbox so we are unable to log issues with an unsupported setup. We can only recommend connecting the TiVo directly to see if there are the same issues. We can then start tracking the issue and see what exactly is going on.


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance, but why do you even hook it up through an xbox one any way?

Phil


----------



## yamahacolorado (Oct 1, 2013)

I have the same issue with going through a XBOX One after the update. I going to bypass and see what happens. I will try a mini in It's place also.

We passthroug an Xbox one to use the TV integration. We can use the Xbox guide to control the tv, watch tv while playing a game etc.... Also it keeps from having to switch HDMI inputs.


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

The Mini I have is having no issues only the Roamio going through the Xbox for me.


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

Sorry to add but the Mini was updated a few months ago where the Roamio was within the last week.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

barrett14 said:


> I started a support chat with Tivo to make them aware of this problem, and of this thread. Here is a quote from the chat.


While I understand TiVo's stance that going thru Xbox One is an 'unsupported setup', this configuration has worked perfectly for me for over 3 years since getting the Xbox One. I've NEVER had any issues like this before. It only started upon the latest TiVo software update. Lets hope TiVo can figure it out and correct it.


----------



## Seeg (Apr 9, 2010)

Same issues for me running through Xbox. Worked fine before update.


----------



## ck2875 (Dec 9, 2015)

Also running through the Xbox One. 

Turning off Dolby Audio on the TiVo fixed the fast forwarding issues for me. 

I'm still having a cubic ton of issues with the TiVo not waking up properly.


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

Hmmm just taking a stab but if turning off Dolby did it maybe there is a bug with a sound conflict with Xbox.


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

I just did the Dolby thing and am no longer having the issue.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Sluggish FF here too but I had just hooked up my new Roamio Pro that week so I thought it could be the Tivo itself. It was also having major tuning drops and lags so TWC talked me into thinking I needed a new cablecard so they are sending that out. It seems better now but I haven't used it enough to fully test. Too many variables at once, new Tivo, new sw update and channel tuning issues all at once. I didn't think an update could effect playback or channels tuning...


----------



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

yep, same issue here with Xbox one, also in the preview program, and have horrible rrw, ff issues....is this tivo or xbox one problem?



EDIT, turned of dolby digital on tivo, problem went away... weird.


----------



## biosehnsucht (Feb 23, 2005)

I also am having this problem. If disabling DD fixes it, then that's a temp fix, but not having surround sound for TV viewing is not gonna fly long term.

We're not in the Xbox preview program, so Xbox didn't break it (it was fine after latest Xbox dashboard update). Near as we can tell, the issue started as soon as we got the latest Tivo update.



philwojo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why do you even hook it up through an xbox one any way?
> 
> Phil


In addition to what others said, if you have Kinect you can use "Xbox, pause", "Xbox, Watch Cartoon Network", and similar commands.

Once you've gone voice control, you never want to go back. Voice controlling tivo is as much more convenient* vs normal tivo as normal tivo is vs crappy DVRs.

* When it works. Which will vary by your room situation (acoustics), Kinect calibration, your voice (pitch as well as inflection / accent), ... it works perfect in the media room, but only works okay in the downstairs living room which has horrible acoustics and hard surfaces everywhere (stone / wood). But it'll usually hear you by the time you can get to the remote...


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

Yeah the no surround is a big issue since I go from Xbox to receiver to tv. 

I will say since doing the Dolby thing my TiVo is way more responsive. Even before this recent update that made things awful my box seemed to be a little sluggish at times.


----------



## VJDave (Oct 21, 2015)

I am also having the exact same problems with trickplay and sound. I'm also going thru Xbox One.


----------



## biosehnsucht (Feb 23, 2005)

So, interestingly:

Roamio Pro to Xbox One to Yamaha RXV663 to Samsung DLP : DD on causes freezing / lag, DD off works fine

Premiere XL4 to Xbox One to Samsung SUHD (AVR hasn't been updated yet, it's non-HDMI, so audio is optical from the Xbox One to the AVR) : DD on or off works fine

So not sure if the XL4 hasn't gotten an update (it's running 20.5.2a-01-2-758, and the 'new' indicators are still blue not white) or if it's something HDMI chain related...


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Does Tivo monitor these threads? I hope they identify and fix this problem.


----------



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

philwojo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why do you even hook it up through an xbox one any way?
> 
> Phil


As biosehnsucht said, it's because I can start watching Tv by saying "Xbox on", turn off the tv with "Xbox off" or pause with "Xbox pause". That's quite convenient and I've gotten quite used to it over the years.

Tivo's excuse that this is unsupported functionality is quite disappointing. I will give them a call as well, as I want my DD surround working. I hope others here call as well to help make it a priority..


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

I am running roamio pro to Xbox one to onkyo receiver and am having major lag problems as well. Prior to the TiVo update my roamio was operating properly, even after the recent Xbox update. TiVo obviously changed something in their software and better fix this. We pay too much money to have these kind of issues and hope they listen.

I plan to call them as well. The squeaky wheel gets the grease right?


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

Yup, also confirmed for me that turning off Dolby Digital 'band aids' the current issue and allows FF'ing to work as it had with prior TiVo OS'es. So this is certainly a Audio Dolby Digital issue. 

TiVo, what did you change to cause this issue, because I've not had this issue in the prior 3 years of having my TiVo and Xbox connected together to my Sony Surround Sound receiver.


----------



## Snook (Dec 16, 2013)

Seeing the same issue, reporting this to MS as well.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone received additional feedback from Tivo on this?


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

I talked with Tivo support and got the cue card response. At first they tried to tell me my batteries need to be replaced in the remote, but after I explained the logic of why this wouldn't be the case they said they have no known issues. Then I brought up the Xbox one setup and she then went back to the cue cards that Tivo does not support Xbox or other add on devices such as receivers. She said all she can do is notate my account. Seems like a flawed design if Tivo stands on no support for add on devices. I hope that somebody pays attention to these boards and takes note of this issue, because I have to believe there are a lot of people passing their tivo box thru their xbox. Now to make my system work I either need to watch TV with out Dolby this really rendering my surround system useless or I need to tear down my setup and reconfigure to bypass my Xbox and reprogram my universal remote, all because Tivo, who I have a lot of money to, decided to update their software and don't feel the need to respond to our issues. And let's keep in mind that this same setup worked prior to the tivo software update, and worked very effectively. I do hope someone has better luck or connections to someone who actually has a voice at tivo so we can at least get a response to our issue. And it's not like it's some small issue either, it is one of the key fundamentals of what a DVR is.

Edit:
Forgot to mention that the customer service rep did mention after I brought up the Xbox issue, that she has received a number of calls regarding this, but remember, tivo has no known issues at this time.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We're looking into this.

Could someone tell me the current version of Xbox software, and the date it was released?

Thanks,
-- Margret


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you so much for your response. I'm currently not in front of my TV but when I get there I will update unless someone beats me to this. Again, thanks for your presence on the boards.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

TiVoMargret said:


> We're looking into this.
> 
> Could someone tell me the current version of Xbox software, and the date it was released?
> 
> ...


Yay Thank you! My Xbox O.S. version is 10.0.10586.1024 and that was updated 12/14/2015


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

barrett14 said:


> Does Tivo monitor these threads? I hope they identify and fix this problem.


Sometimes TiVo monitors these forums, but you really shouldn't count on it. TCF is an independent user-supported service, not affiliated with TiVo in any way. If you want TiVo to take notice of a problem you should do one or all of the following things:


emain or PM TiVo Margret or TiVo Sarah in TCF
Contact TiVo on social media
discuss this issue in TiVo's own forums here
call TiVo support or use their online chat support, explain the problem and get them to open a problem record

I suspect the last would be most effective, because it will get the problem into TiVo's problem reporting system. On the other hand there is something to be said for public visibility.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I see two possibilities here:

a) TiVo screwed up and is now putting out a broken HDMI signal that confuses the Xbox One (but for some reason all other devices seems to be ok with the messed up signal).
b) TiVo changed the HDMI signal they generate, but still it's entirely within specs, and it's Microsoft's fault that the Xbox One throws a fit.

I don't think it's likely that we'll ever know which one it is. Most likely TiVo will quietly change it back in a future update and that'll be it.


----------



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> We're looking into this.
> 
> Could someone tell me the current version of Xbox software, and the date it was released?
> 
> ...


Thank-you TivoMargret for responding.. I also have 10.0.10586.1024 , which I believe came online for me 12/9. But, the problem was occurring for me before then, in case that helps.



tim1724 said:


> I see two possibilities here:
> 
> a) TiVo screwed up and is now putting out a broken HDMI signal that confuses the Xbox One (but for some reason all other devices seems to be ok with the messed up signal).
> b) TiVo changed the HDMI signal they generate, but still it's entirely within specs, and it's Microsoft's fault that the Xbox One throws a fit.
> ...


The two cases you listed are what I thought as well. I'm hoping Tivo can either figure out the issue themselves or work with Microsoft to sort things out. I did try to find if people were complaining about similar issues using cable boxes, but found nothing. That leads me to believe it may more likely be a) over b), but I'm really just speculating at this point..


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have been part of the Xbox One Preview Program for well over a 2 years now (this program installs the latest beta versions of the Xbox OS to give feedback to MS) and had the latest OS version (10.0.10586.1024) for a few weeks prior to the November 12th rollout to the general public.
Since I've been in this program I'm quite aware of how things function and work and take note when I notice odd occurrences. 
This FF'ing issue certainly did not occur on my Roamio Pro until the latest TiVo OS update. 
From my observations it seems at times when hitting FF once, sometimes the TiVo will pause and then start FF'ing properly, other times it seems to go into QuickMode where the audio is in sync and the video is sped up. But this behavior doesn't happen every time. If it goes to FF properly, if I hit FF to go to the 2nd FF speed then it moves along as it should. And I can hit play to get to the point in the recording where I want to watch. If I hit FF 3x (as I would typically do in the past) the screen freezes but the TiVo IS actually FF'ing & eventually the screen will catch up but its always past the point I want it to stop. I then need to RW and that causes pausing. So it becomes quite the pain to get to the point in my recording where I need to continue to watch.
Obviously this is QUITE frustrating!


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I just want to chime in that I am having this issue (and more) and I do NOT use an Xbox. My Roamio and Mini are both connected directly to my TVs.

The Roamio Pro has lags when forwarding and occasional freezes. The Mini has horrible lags and freezes. The mini also keeps "losing connection" and making me go back to TiVo Central and also keeps rebooting itself.

I have had both for almost two years. I had problems for awhile a month or two ago and it went away. Not with the latest update it's back again.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Question: For those of you that have this problem AND connect through the Xbox, does the problem go away when you connect the TiVo directly to your TV?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

I was connecting through my xbox one and when I changed and connected direct to my TV the skip forward\reverse pauses don't happen.


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Margaret, I haven't tried directly hookup but I will. But I can confirm that when I shut off the Dolby Digital setting on the Roamio the lag problem goes away. I'll try the direct connection later.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Cross posting this from the other thread to let more people know this issue has been happening since 10-31-2015 on the xbox nxoe beta dashboard and on every single build released since then.

People with MediaCenter HTPC and DirectTv also experience the issue when using xbox one.

I wanted to add some additional information about this issue as I've been living with it and tracking it closely ever since the end of October / beginning of November.

This issue is NOT tied to Tivo 20.5.6 firmware.

This issue is tied to Xbox NXOE (New Xbox One Experience). I first experienced and noticed the issue at the very end of October on their beta NXOE program. I have been noticing it on every single beta dashboard and public dashboard version released ever since then. 

I did not experience this issue when I removed the Xbox One from the setup.

I did not experience this issue when I replaced the Xbox One on NXOE Beta dashboard with an Xbox One on the original dashboard (pre NXOE).

In my setup I use a Tivo Roamio as the main unit with a Tivo Mini connected to an XBox One which is connected to a Denon X3000 AVR with a 7.1 speaker setup and the signal is then sent to a Panasonic 54" Plasma all via HDMI. The Tivo Mini is configured for Dolby Digital audio, and the Xbox One is setup for Dolby Digital as well.

I removed the Xbox one from all my entertainment setups and now have an enjoyable entertainment experience again.

--BRiT

EDIT: As part of the beta NXOE program I have been reporting the issue to the Xbox team on every single dashboard build they release where the issue existed. I even took to the Xbox Preview Forums and started a very lengthy thread there, where I made a new post for every build version that I experienced the issue. I even posted multiple video clips recorded from my tablet to capture the issue as well.


For those who are on the Xbox Preview Member, please have a look at the following threads where the issue was originally documented back at the very end of October and beginning of November.

2015-10-31 EST Audio Dropouts and Static Images issue - http: //forums.xbox.com/xbox_early_access/update_preview/update_preview_forums/nxoe_1509/f/5552/t/2065855.aspx


2015-10-31 EST Problem with Tivo Roamio - http: //forums.xbox.com/xbox_early_access/update_preview/update_preview_forums/nxoe_1509/f/5552/t/2065875.aspx


2015-11-01 EST No Video Display Updates on TV when using Tivo Fast Forward, Rewind, Instant Replay, or 30 Second Skip - http: //forums.xbox.com/xbox_early_access/update_preview/update_preview_forums/nxoe_1509/f/5552/t/2066930.aspx


2015-11-02 EST No Video Updates Displayed on TV when using Tivo Fast Forward, Rewind, Instant Replay, or 30 Second Skip - http: //forums.xbox.com/xbox_early_access/update_preview/update_preview_forums/nxoe_1509/f/5552/t/2067100.aspx


The last thread has multiple replies and non-tivo users saying they're experiencing exactly the same issue.


----------



## Jasafar (Jul 15, 2003)

I've had the new Xbox One dashboard since mid-Nov and never experienced the FF issue UNTIL I received the latest update for my TiVo Roamio Pro. The Roamio and Xbox One worked perfectly until this latest TiVo update. I can confirm DD-off with Xbox One or direct connect to TV works. The FF issue is unbearable and most definitely IS tied to TiVo 20.5.6 firmware.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I dont know what to say other than the issue has existed for me and others in the beta nxoe preview program well before we ever got the 20.5.6 tivo update. Perhaps others havent noticed it earlier, but it most certainly existed before the 20.5.6 update.

However, once 20...5.6 has hit the issue is even worse than it was before and far more severe.

It was especially showing up when using the 30 second skip feature. I even posted videos of the issue captured from my tablet on Election Night, Tuesday November 3rd 2015.

Here is the public post on November 13th after NXOE went live and well before 20..5.6 tivo update: http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_support/xbox_one_support/f/4277/t/2073581.aspx

Here is a video using the xbox controller to select the navigation commands to send to the Tivo.

The video-played starts playing near the beginning and I hit the skip button on the xbox navigation control screen several times. The image goes static and displays "0 minute timeframe" and doesn't display any updated images until 5 seconds later when it displays "4.5 minute timeframe".

Direct link to video: http://1drv.ms/1PnoUUm

Direct Link to another video: http://1drv.ms/1l6WSRW


----------



## st_nick (Aug 21, 2007)

I can confirm that my Premiere XL with Dolby enabled had no problems connected through the NXOE. I was in the NXOE preview from very early on.

I got the 20.5.6 update when setting up a new Roamio, so I have no data point for pre-20.5.6 behavior.

When I get home I will try connecting directly to my TV, and directly through my receiver and update this post.


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

To reiterate, the problem I am having, and by the sounds of other posts on here others are having, is post tivo update. I had no problems with my roamio post Xbox new experience update before the tivo software update, just after. My tivo worked flawlessly before the Xbox update and after up until the tivo update. I don't use one guide or a Kinect to run my tivo box either, I only run my tivo box with my tivo remote.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

Jasafar said:


> I've had the new Xbox One dashboard since mid-Nov and never experienced the FF issue UNTIL I received the latest update for my TiVo Roamio Pro. The Roamio and Xbox One worked perfectly until this latest TiVo update. I can confirm DD-off with Xbox One or direct connect to TV works. The FF issue is unbearable and most definitely IS tied to TiVo 20.5.6 firmware.


Same here. The issue didn't start until the last Tivo update.


----------



## mayta_capac (Aug 9, 2009)

@ TiVomargaret, I have only had my Roamio Pro for a little over 2 weeks and it was working fine until the lastest update, all of sudden the 30 sec skip and fast fwd and rwd started to get very sluggish. At first I thought I thought the hard drive was going bad but then I decided to see if it was an HDMI handshake issue with the Xbox one so I disconnected my HDMI cable and hooked up the Roamio Pro via component directly to the tv and it started to work fine. Connecting the hdmi cable directly to the xbox one caused the problem to start again. 

I can also report the work around about turning off dobly and switching to PCM does work even when connected via HDMI. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Seeg (Apr 9, 2010)

Copter said:


> To reiterate, the problem I am having, and by the sounds of other posts on here others are having, is post tivo update. I had no problems with my roamio post Xbox new experience update before the tivo software update, just after. My tivo worked flawlessly before the Xbox update and after up until the tivo update. I don't use one guide or a Kinect to run my tivo box either, I only run my tivo box with my tivo remote.


Same here


----------



## VJDave (Oct 21, 2015)

I have found that when i use the Tivo App on android to do trickplay functions that there is no delays or sound dropouts when going through Xbox One. Issue is only there using actual Tivo remote control.


----------



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> Question: For those of you that have this problem AND connect through the Xbox, does the problem go away when you connect the TiVo directly to your TV?


Yes, the issue goes away for me when I connect directly to the TV.

And to BRiT wtfdotcom, I recall when I got the Xbox one update and I remember when I got the Tivo update. I recall being pleasantly surprised that an update came up on the Tivo (I don't frequent these boards that often these days) and finding the FF issue for the first time within minutes, then spending some time (rebooting, changing settings) trying to fix it.

I did look at your videos btw and your 30 second skip choppiness seems similar to my FF behavior (I don't use 30 second skip - I'll have to try it, but I expect it'll be like what you see).

I'm not saying this is Tivo's fault or MS's fault. I really don't care whose fault it is, I just want to see it fixed..  I think alerting both sides makes sense..


----------



## merowe (Jan 6, 2002)

VJDave said:


> I have found that when i use the Tivo App on android to do trickplay functions that there is no delays or sound dropouts when going through Xbox One. Issue is only there using actual Tivo remote control.


I'm not sure what you mean by trickplay.. However, after seeing your comment, I tried fast forwarding on my Tivo app on the android phone and I still saw the same FF issue..


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a Roamio Pro, with no Xbox. It seems that the 30 second skip now takes longer to skip than it used to. I believe that the recording used to jump ahead instantly when i pushed the button. Now it takes maybe a second or two to advance by :30 for each press of the button.


----------



## Jayhawker88 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm reposting this from the help center thread:



> FWIW, I've chatted with one of the developers at Microsoft, who works on the TV stuff, off and on over the last couple of years. I sent him a essays about the current issue, and he let me know they are aware, and even have what they hope will be a fix coming soon.
> 
> The problem is the HDMI. When you change one thing, it screws up others. So the new TiVo update did break the Dolby audio, but it really is on MS to fix it. When I asked about the Bolt, he told me they didn't have one to test against yet, but that he would pick one up this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am also having this issue. Turning Dolby off helped. Thanks for the suggestion. But ultimately, I need Dolby back on! This bites!


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm also seeing this sluggish/freezing behavior... but not using an xbox. This wasn't happening before this latest update. And a reboot clears the problem, at least temporarily, in my case.


----------



## VinceMiller (Dec 28, 2015)

This issue happened after the latest tivo update. I've been on the Xbox preview program since it started, absolutely no issues until the last tivo update.

My wife really likes the xbox one (so do I). Not willing to give up that functionality that was working fine since we got the tivo.

Can we at least get an ETA when this is going to get fixed? (or if it will be fixed at all?) 

Is this happening on the Bolt as well?

If this issue isn't going to be fixed I want a detailed explanation on why.

Thank you.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

From "My Shows", when I hit "Play" on a show in the list, I always start to wonder if I actually hit the button when it finally starts playing. It definitely used to be a lot faster. (I have no X box anywhere .


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> From "My Shows", when I hit "Play" on a show in the list, I always start to wonder if I actually hit the button when it finally starts playing. It definitely used to be a lot faster. (I have no X box anywhere .


Sounds like what I reported in this thread but I'm only seeing it on one show. Do you get the blue spinning circle at all or just a delay?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535110

Selecting play through the menu option doesn't exhibit the delay.

Scott


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> Sounds like what I reported in this thread but I'm only seeing it on one show. Do you get the blue spinning circle at all or just a delay?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535110
> 
> ...


If I got the spinning circle, I'd at least think I hit the button for sure. There is just a much longer than previous delay, but no circle.

I never use the menu option because it takes longer to dive into the show info than it does to wait for it to start playing. Maybe the code has changed to insist on digging up the show info all the time now instead of just starting the play.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> If I got the spinning circle, I'd at least think I hit the button for sure. There is just a much longer than previous delay, but no circle.
> 
> I never use the menu option because it takes longer to dive into the show info than it does to wait for it to start playing. Maybe the code has changed to insist on digging up the show info all the time now instead of just starting the play.


With the one show that I can repeat this on, it takes 5 seconds before the circle appears and then 10 seconds of circle.  All the rest of the shows go immediately to playing with either the Play button or Select, Select.

Scott


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

As someone who is still suffering horribly with the FF freeze issues with my Roamio going thru my Xbox one, I'm curious if anyone who had HDMI issues also and got the Beta update, did that correct these issues?

Curious if that beta TiVo update would correct this FF issue as well. In all the years I've owned a TiVo (back to the Phillips Series 1) I've never been so frustrated watching recorded shows and using the FF feature.


----------



## awesomejdub (Oct 9, 2011)

I am having similar issues and do not have an XBOX. FF will not stop when you press the button, sometimes takes 10 seconds for it to catch up. That issue is on my Roamio. My Tivo mini is having a lot of issues getting live TV from the Roamio, it gives an error and says to go back and select "watch live tv" again. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.
About 75% of the time when i try to play a recording from the Roamio on my Mini it freezes and then restarts the mini. Very frustrating as it takes about 4 minutes to come back up.


----------



## DCLocal (Feb 11, 2002)

I'm jumping in here as another that is having serious issues since the TiVo update. I'm running a Roamio Pro through an XBOX ONE.

Not only is FF and RW almost unusable I often lose audio when fast forwarding or rewinding. It is making me crazy as I often have to restart the TiVo to get back audio. I'm very unhappy with my TiVo now and after being a subscriber since the very first TiVo I'm considering Comcast X1.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

DCLocal said:


> I'm jumping in here as another that is having serious issues since the TiVo update. I'm running a Roamio Pro through an XBOX ONE.
> 
> Not only is FF and RW almost unusable I often lose audio when fast forwarding or rewinding. It is making me crazy as I often have to restart the TiVo to get back audio. I'm very unhappy with my TiVo now and after being a subscriber since the very first TiVo I'm considering Comcast X1.


The Xbox One thing is a known issue. TiVo should have a fix in the next update. For now you can either connect the TiVo directly to the TV, or you can switch to PCM audio in the TiVo settings. (From what I understand the problem only occurs if it's set to use Dolby.)


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

jcole66 said:


> As someone who is still suffering horribly with the FF freeze issues with my Roamio going thru my Xbox one, I'm curious if anyone who had HDMI issues also and got the Beta update, did that correct these issues?
> 
> Curious if that beta TiVo update would correct this FF issue as well. In all the years I've owned a TiVo (back to the Phillips Series 1) I've never been so frustrated watching recorded shows and using the FF feature.


(I am not an Xbox owner.) My Roamio's HDMI output refuses to validate due to HDCP:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535440

The Roamio will not play back live TV or recordings, but the menus do show up. I signed up for the beta release to resolve this HDMI issue. When the beta build was pushed to me, the UI became extremely laggy (but still no video), almost as if the Roamio was busy-looping trying to do something - HDMI negotiation, perhaps?

It's possible the UI lag is related to the HDMI issues.


----------



## LSpera (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone have anything new on this? It's really frustrating..


----------



## Seeg (Apr 9, 2010)

Audio dropping out when FF, rew and skip seems to be getting worse for me. Please Tivo, I need and update!
Currently on 20.5.6.RC14

I've tried reconnecting to Tivo and restarting but no update to RC21


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I have REALLY started noticing this lately but mainly on rewinding.

When I rewind it is very herky jerky. At 1X is is TERRIBLE at times. It gets "stuck" and the picture stops moving for a bit, then, all at once, it jumps to where is should be and continues us back.

I have seen this on both of my Tivos (plus and base) so it's not specific to one. This only started happening with the 20.5.6 update. FF has been ok for me. It's just rewinding live or recorded.

I use 1X a lot to pinpoint where to stop, so thus is extremely annoying to me.


----------



## st_nick (Aug 21, 2007)

Bumping this. I got an Xbox One preview update last night, and heard something about HDMI signal improvements being involved.

I re-enabled Dolby audio, and all the functions (FF/Rew/Skip/Backup) all complete very smoothly now. So I think that this may be fixed in the upcoming February update on the Xbox.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have suffered from the FF issues as well with my TiVo connected via my Xbox One. But I also am in the XB1 Preview Program and this latest XB1 System update has corrected my FF issues also. I can again FF without frustration on my TiVo again!


----------



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

I can CONFIRM also, the latest preview update fixed the dolby digital ffw rwd bug. I guess it was xbox fault and not tivos?!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

As I indicated long before, the issue showed up way before any Tivo software updates and only when the xbox was updated did it occur. Also when the xbox is removed from the circuit the issues go away.

However, 20.5.6 RC14 software seemed to make the xbox issue even worse.

I have not bothered testing the latest xbox beta uodate with Tivo as I have a good TV setup now without the xbox. No reason to go out of my way to add the xbox back in to see if MS finally fixed the multiple issues I reported in October that they ignored.


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

st_nick said:


> Bumping this. I got an Xbox One preview update last night, and heard something about HDMI signal improvements being involved.
> 
> I re-enabled Dolby audio, and all the functions (FF/Rew/Skip/Backup) all complete very smoothly now. So I think that this may be fixed in the upcoming February update on the Xbox.


What is the new version number of your Xbox software? Thanks!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

rodney111 said:


> What is the new version number of your Xbox software? Thanks!


The last update info from beta program:

OS version released: th2_xb_rel_1602.160118-1900
Available: 6:00PM PST 1/21 (2:00AM GMT 22/1)


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> The last update info from beta program:
> 
> OS version released: th2_xb_rel_1602.160118-1900
> Available: 6:00PM PST 1/21 (2:00AM GMT 22/1)


Thanks so much. Hope they roll it out to the rest of us soon!


----------



## LSpera (Jan 20, 2008)

Same here.. fixed with the Xbox preview update


----------



## Jasafar (Jul 15, 2003)

That's great news! Living without surround sound has been a bummer. The way I understand it is that you can only receive the Xbox One Preview Updates if you are invited from another Xbox One Preview Member. Is it possible that one of you could please send me an invite? My gamertag is 'HarpMudd'. Thanks!


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

If anyone that is in the preview program would like to invite me as well, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm so sick of switching Dolby on and off. My gamer tag is Carr Rammrod. Thanks


----------



## MartyBoy00 (Apr 16, 2003)

I am having the same issue. My Samsung TV got the HDMI blown during a storm, so I use a HDM to Composite converter. 3 days ago, something changed and everything became sluggish. Fast Forward, Menus, everything! I read about this online. I tested it by unplugging and plugging it directly into my bedroom tv with HDMI. It immediately fixed it. Plugged it back into the living room... Messed up again. I am really irritated by this. I will have to get rid of TiVo Roamio if this doesn't get fixed.  And I really like it!


----------



## jim2011 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm also in the preview program and while it was fine for a while, I'm having the same issues again now. Anyone else?


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

FF has slowed down, have RC21. No Xbox.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

An xbox update should be rolling out to the public on February 19th or 20th.

I did not confirm if the issue still exists as I found my overall TV experience vastly better without the xbox in the setup, better picture quality and significantly better audio quality. I just can't go back to having an xbox in the setup. They, Microsoft Xbox One still have long standing issues of improperly decoding surround sound and stuttering and lagging live tv.

I do hope this update fixes everyone's severe issues with using navigational commands on their tivos, windows media center setups, and directtv setups going through the xbox one.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

hytekjosh said:


> FF has slowed down, have RC21. No Xbox.


Me too. It's jumpy. It moves quickly then has a slight pause, kicks up again, then pauses a little.

It's not smooth at all, like it used to be.


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

I received the Xbox update today, and the lag in the roamio is gone.


----------



## sjam613 (Jul 1, 2001)

Same here update stopped the lag.


----------



## sharp1 (Jul 20, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> Me too. It's jumpy. It moves quickly then has a slight pause, kicks up again, then pauses a little.
> 
> It's not smooth at all, like it used to be.


Me too.

I just disabled Dolby so I will see whether or not this addresses the issue.

Tivo goes through a receiver to TV. We have XBO that goes through the same receiver.


----------



## Jayhawker88 (Nov 10, 2009)

sjam613 said:


> Same here update stopped the lag.


I meant to come back here earlier. I'm in the XB1 preview program and found that the latest update mostly fixed the lag when using DD. I don't think it is as smooth a going without Dolby, but it once again makes it possible to FF though commercials without freezing and completely missing where to stop.

When the official update came down, I had some issues there were corrected by rebooting my XB1.

Nice to have 5.1 sound back again.


----------

